# Dead River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Plenty of folks out chasing bream today in the Dead River area. This is off hwy 81 in Walton County. River level is about perfect but the color still has not cleared up like I had hoped. After a few hours here I moved on to Boynton Cutoff and to Holmes Creek. Up the creek about 3 miles looking for cleaner water. Found better water than Dead River. Holmes Creek is a beautiful waterway. It's a lot different than the Choctawhatchee River. 

Ran out of crickets about 11:30 while in Holmes Creek. Fished until 1pm with worms, not a bite. Guys at the ramp told me I should have fished the worms on the bottom. 

Ended the day with 21 good eating size bream, but no bragging size.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have seen a co worker of mine catch some nice fish out of horseshoe lake below commanders landing (47) and another 30 from the river at Ebro yesterday.


----------



## muleskinner (May 5, 2009)

Any reports from 7 runs?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was at 7 Runs last Friday and put 21 the box. Caught about 30


----------

